# The Shrimpboat came in ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (May 18, 2019)

LOL.... Got two big ice chests of shrimp today and was packaging, I then realized the freezer was going out..... Always something right? These are 16/21's which makes them a little bigger than jumbos.

So I boiled some, these were swimming in the gulf yesterday!

I'll get more adventurous in the upcoming days. After I straighten out the freezers.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 18, 2019)

I'd be all over that pile of goodness !! 
 Are you allowed to dump a shrimp boil out on Drew Brees picture where you live?


----------



## Jonok (May 18, 2019)

Used to live in Galveston.  would follow those inshore shrimp boys around and just cream the false amberjack and occasional tarpon (as well as the yellowfin if the water was blue and the temps were right).  Then, we could get giant, still quivering shrimp for like $6/lb when we came in in and cleaned up, as well as Blue crab by the bushel...


----------



## indaswamp (May 18, 2019)

That's Awesome Foam! Opens on the 20th in Terrebonne parish and I plan on picking some up on my next redfishing trip down there...


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 18, 2019)

I'd be all over that, Kev, if the shrimp boats ever docked in the foothills.  Sigh.
Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2019)

jaxgatorz said:


> I'd be all over that pile of goodness !!
> Are you allowed to dump a shrimp boil out on Drew Brees picture where you live?



You won't believe this but that was an old 2003 Houston paper. LOL Funny I saw the date but not Brees in the picture.


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2019)

Jonok said:


> Used to live in Galveston.  would follow those inshore shrimp boys around and just cream the false amberjack and occasional tarpon (as well as the yellowfin if the water was blue and the temps were right).  Then, we could get giant, still quivering shrimp for like $6/lb when we came in in and cleaned up, as well as Blue crab by the bushel...



As kids we'd always swap cokes or beer to the shrimpers for some shrimp when we were fishing off shore.


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> That's Awesome Foam! Opens on the 20th in Terrebonne parish and I plan on picking some up on my next redfishing trip down there...



Been getting shrimps from this skipper for 20+ years. He docks on Belle River. We just call his wife and then she calls us back when they think they have a good load.


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'd be all over that, Kev, if the shrimp boats ever docked in the foothills.  Sigh.
> Gary



I wish you were here to eat some of these. I loaded the veggies with flavor and sort of went light on the shrimp...... But I'll do better next time. I have enough left out cooked now, I'll probably make some shrimp dip and thinking about some shikabobs.


----------



## indaswamp (May 18, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Been getting shrimps from this skipper for 20+ years. He docks on Belle River. We just call his wife and then she calls us back when they think they have a good load.


I use to have a deal like that....
I was fishing around Cocodrie one day years ago and came upon what had to be either a boat that had come untied from a dock at one of the camps on the canal, or a boat someone was fishing out of that had fell out. There was no one in the boat...rods n reels, tackle boxes, jackets, landing net....all sitting in the boat. I wrote down the registration numbers and called Local sheriff's office. They tracked down the owner and yep it had come untied at one of the camps. Sheriff called me back and told me whom it belonged to. We towed the boat in...wasn't but a couple miles away...
The owner offered to pay me some cash- I refused. Then he gave me a number and said, "This is my newphew. Call him when you are done fishing for the day and ready to head home. He will have some shrimp for you."
That man insisted I call him anytime I made a trip down to cocodrie and he would have an ice chest of shrimp for me to pick up.
Since I made quite a few trips each summer, I could not bring myself to do that and take advantage of the man. But did stop by once a year. And each time I did, he insisted I stop by more often. That guy also put me on some fishing holes that I still fish to this day. I no longer have that connection as the nephew had a heart attack and has passed on. I still see the old man on occasion sitting on the porch of his camp and stop by when I see him to have a cup of coffee.

Great people here in this state....Cajun's will help anybody.....and they never forget a kindness. Warms my heart just thinking about the smile on that old man's face when I returned his boat, and all the stuff in it, to him....


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2019)

BIG TIME JEALOUS!!! I have not been able to get Domestic Shimp, at any price, around here. I noticed you didn't say what you paid. Thank you, I got no Tears left...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2019)

Just picked up 10# of Gulf shrimp heads on, about 8-10 per lb.
Paid $75 for them a day after they were caught!
Cooked up a couple of lbs. on the grill with Cajun spice & butter.
Love sucking the juice out of the heads!!
Could eat them everyday!
Al


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I still see the old man on occasion sitting on the porch of his camp and stop by when I see him to have a cup of coffee.
> 
> Great people here in this state....Cajun's will help anybody.....and they never forget a kindness. Warms my heart just thinking about the smile on that old man's face when I returned his boat, and all the stuff in it, to him....



Yep, if you can stand the mosquito's and now all the weather. Whats up with the weather the last couple a years? No hurricanes but all the massive winds and rain? This AM the storm cleared all the potted plants off the back porch (that's at least 50/75 pounds per pot too!) as well as blew out over half the lattice work partitions from under the house. Hell they are all open too!

The folks we get the shrimp from, they live nextdoor to a neighbors camp there on the river. Or did anyway. You know how family camps go.


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> BIG TIME JEALOUS!!! I have not been able to get Domestic Shimp, at any price, around here. I noticed you didn't say what you paid. Thank you, I got no Tears left...JJ



What you and I consider good and bad probably might be different. <Chuckles> If you like seafood, I can't think of a better place to live. The only things I can think of we don't have is scallops and king crabs, but its damn hard to beat those blue crabs. LOL

One of my freezers gave up the ghost last night, and it was hours of works trying to save what I could. You could have had all those shrimp cheap last night...and they were already headed and packaged!


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Just picked up 10# of Gulf shrimp heads on, about 8-10 per lb.
> Paid $75 for them a day after they were caught!
> Cooked up a couple of lbs. on the grill with Cajun spice & butter.
> Love sucking the juice out of the heads!!
> ...



I always have shrimp in the freezer and eat them quite often, I am a coonass and they are seafood! 

We got two ice chests, one of 16/21's and one the next size smaller which would still categorize them as jumbo. 

I got about 50+ bags of headless packaged shrimp. Those sharp head points make plastic water filled bags hard to keep the water in, I mean the sharp tail points are bad enough. When I bought this vac-u-seal I specifically asked about shrimp, well it doesn't do water filled bags! And you can't freeze seafood for long that isn't water covered. And if you get them water covered, they will fresh with no detriment at all for...... well I have eaten seafood from an old freezer here that was 30+ years old and you could not tell it wasn't caught the day before.

Its hard to beat fresh seafood, shrimp, fish, oysters, crabs and it all is abundant and just sitting there awaiting your pleasure.


----------



## Jonok (May 19, 2019)

Everything that used to swim is in my freezer ensconsced in Dihydrogen Monoxide.  It stays fresh until I make it otherwise.
Three words:  Ziploc Freezer Bags...


----------



## Winterrider (May 19, 2019)

My my my, would I  love to have something fresh like that. Looks fantastic Kevin. Hope the freezer situation turns out all ok for you.


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2019)

Jonok said:


> Everything that used to swim is in my freezer ensconsced in Dihydrogen Monoxide.  It stays fresh until I make it otherwise.
> Three words:  Ziploc Freezer Bags...



Ziploc freezer bags is what I use now, but those pointy tails can still get-ya. Back before ziploc we used milk cartons. Shrimp, fish, crawfish, fill it up, top it off with water and would last forever if it didn't melt.


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> My my my, would I  love to have something fresh like that. Looks fantastic Kevin. Hope the freezer situation turns out all ok for you.



Freezer is wearing a toe tag. Replacement will be here Tuesday. 

You know you can't hardly fine a freezer on a  store's floor. Most have a 2 to 4 week delivery window unless you pay 10 to 25% premium for a 1 to 2 week delivery. I mean what the hell do they think you'll do when you need a freezer? You can't ice the stuff down for a week ! Sorry, I just replaced my other freezer last month. 

I used to have three but threw out a perfectly functional freezer 'cause the door rusted off. I know, I know, but it worked! After almost 40 years it still worked, the hinges just rusted off....LOL I sound like my Pop.....LOL Well I am down to two now, well I will be Tuesday.

Without those freezers, where would you keep all your sausages and andouille, ham, hocks, fruit, turkeys, jellys (No more freezer jellys, I should have processed the jelly but frozen tastes sooo much better. Heck I bet I have 20 pounds of shelled pecans, I mean hell how many pralines can you make at a time..>LOL

But its all OK now, I just hate cheap throw away philosophies! Everything is made in Asia, you can't fix it, and it has a life expectancy of 7 years at best.

Ok, I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## Jonok (May 20, 2019)

Probably too late now, but I’ve salvaged a lot of food when the freezer quit (or the power went out) by tossing in a few pounds of dry ice.  Can continue pretty indefinitely as long as you limit access.


----------



## foamheart (May 20, 2019)

Jonok said:


> Probably too late now, but I’ve salvaged a lot of food when the freezer quit (or the power went out) by tossing in a few pounds of dry ice.  Can continue pretty indefinitely as long as you limit access.



Thanks......

Well New freezer to be here tomorrow AM. I have the old one cleaned out. Huge ice build up close to the rheostat too. I had 4 large bags of ice in it so that helped.


----------

